# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  عِنْدَمَا يَبِكِي الرِّجَالُ

## ربيع الأديب

عِنْدَمَا يَبِكِي الرِّجَالُ

بقلم / ربيع بن المدني الأديب

هُناكَ في المكَانِ البعيدِ الموحشِ الغَريبِ ، اشتمل اللّيلُ بظلامه الدّامس الرّهيب على الكونِ ، وغطّى القريةَ بسوَاده ، ولم تسْتَطِع النّجوم المتناثرة في كبدِ السّماء أن تُبدّدَ إلا النّذر اليسير من تلك الظّلمة... يجلسُ شابٌّ قد نَيّفَ على الثّلاثين من عمره وسطَ غرفته التي تَرْزَحُ تحت صمت مُطبق وسُكُون مخيف وجوٍّ باردٍ لا يُطاق .. قد استبدّ به القلقُ والحيرةُ وتولاّه شعور بالضّيق ، وتملّكه إحساس بالبكاء، ونازعه البؤسُ والشّقاءُ في غير رفقٍ ولا هوادة ...
وقد بدا وجهُه الأبيضُ مُتجهّما ، وعيناه التي في طرفها حَوَرٌ تلوحُ فيهما نظرة متشاءمة يشوبُها كثيرٌ من الهمّ والغمِّ والحزن والأسى والأسف ...
ضَاقَ صدراً وتنفّسَ بصُعوبةٍ وَوَجِمَ وقال : السّماءُ كئِيبةٌ ، ووجهُ الأرض لايبشّر بخير ،،، بعدما سمعَ وعَلِمَ بمقتلِ شيْخه وحبيبه وقُدوته ... الذي كان له مثالاً عاليًا وأسوةً حسنة قلّ أن يجودَ الزّمانُ بمثله ، فأخلاقه سَامية ، وصفاتُه عالية ، وسيرتُهُ : ظُنَّ خيرًا ولا تسأل عن الخبر .. وسماءً ما طاولتها سماءُ ...
يبني الرّجالَ وغيرُه يبني القرى ...شتّانَ بين قرى وبين رجالِ
أطلقَ صاحبُنا العنانَ لعَبَراته ودموعه.. وحُقّ له ذلك !! ..وتصاعدت الزّفرات والتأوهات والتّنهدات .. وتقبّض قلبُهُ جُفُولاً من هذه الحياة التّافهة السّخيفة التي لا تساوي قُلامةَ ظُفرٍ في غياب مُحبِّه ...فبدأ يُردّد بعدما اعتَرَاه من الوجْدِ ما لم يَستَطع معه صبرا :
تجري دموع العين وفي الحشا 
زفراتُ حزن تلتطمُ
ويَكْتُمُ الْمَرْءُ وجْداً فِي جَوانِحِهِ ،
وكيفَ يُكْتَمُ ما ليْسَ يَنْكَتِمُ ؟
فَهَلْ للْوَاجِدِ الْمَكْروبِ من زَفَراتِهِ
سُكُونُ عَزَاءٍ أوْ تَأوُّهُ ألَم 
سرَت الهمومُ فبـِتْن غيْرَ نيـامِ 
وأخو الهموم يرومُ كلّ مرامِ
ذُمَّ المنازلَ بعْدَ منزِلـةِ اللِّوى
والعيْشَ بعْـــدَ أُولَئـِكَ الأقْـوامِ
شيخي العزيز مهما يَطُل بي العمُرُ ويمتد 
فلن تُمحى خصالُك وأخلاقك وسَجَاياك من مُخيّلتي
ووجهك الذي كلّل بالوقار والتّبجيل والاحترام
قد احتلّ مكانًا كبيرًا في فؤادي
لم يعد فيه متّسع لغيرِك
والله لقد كَبُرَ عليّ أن أرى الدّنيا خلوا من شخصك الشّهم الكريم
آه لو كنت من أرباب الشّعر ومن جهابذة القَريض 
لنافستُ فيكَ المتنبي في رثاء جدّته
والخنساء في أخيها صخر
وجرير في ابنه سوادة
جَاورتُ أعدائي وجاورتَ ربّك
فشتّان بين جِوارك وجواري 
يكفيك فخرا وفخرا وفخرا 
أنّكَ صحِبتَ في الفلوات الوحشَ منفرداً 
حتّى تعجّب منك العُربُ والعجمُ 
والخيلُ والليل والبيداء تعرفكَ
والسّيف والرمح والقرطاسُ والقلمُ 
إليك وإلاَّ لا تُشَدُّ الركائبُ
ومنك وإلا فالمؤمِّل خائبُ
وفيك وإلا فالغرامُ مضيَّعٌ
وعنك وإلا فالمحدِّثُ كاذبُ
إذا كان هذا الدّمعُ يجري صبابة 
على غيرك فهو دمعٌ مُضيّعُ 
فمازال صاحبنا يبكي وينتحب ويردّد ما شاء الله له أن يردّد حتى سُمع أذانُ الفجر في سماء الدنيا بصوت أجش كأنه يقول له : إذا أصيب أحدكم بمصيبة فليذكر مصيبةَ موتِ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم ، فإنّها أعظمُ المصائب ....
فَكَفْكَفَ دمعه ونهض متثاقلاً إلى وَضُوءه منشِدا قولَ الشّاعر في تحسر وحزن عميق :
شيخي هل لك عودةٌ
حتّى أقول مسَافرُ
كنتَ السّوادَ لناظريّ 
فعمى عليك النّاظرُ
منً شاءَ بعدَك فليَمُت
فعليكَ كنتُ أحاذرُ 
فإذا نَطَقْتُ فَمَنطقِي
بِجَميلِ وصفِك ذَاكرُ

وكتب ربيع بنُ المدني الأديبُ في 27 يونيو 2011

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

الأخ ربيع قد خط قلمك ما يثير الأشجان ويوجب لكم الشكر والامتنان.
فجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم.
وأزيدكم أنكم كتبتم عن شيخي وشيخكم وشيخ ذلك الرجل البكاء، فرحمه الله وفي الجنة أكرم مثواه.

----------


## اوس عبيدات

تعجبني مقالاتك أخي الربيع بارك الله فيك

----------


## أمة القادر

رحم الله الشيخ و ألحقه بزمرة الشهداء.
ءامين

----------


## ربيع الأديب

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم أسعدني والله هذا الحضور القيّم ...

----------

